# Georgia Push Buggy...for Georgia



## Dan Turner

I'm looking for a 8 cu.ft. push concrete buggy in reasonably good shape.

Thanks!

Dan Turner
Conyers, Ga


----------



## Pounder

I haven't seen a Georgia buggy in 40 years. Do they even still make them?


----------



## Dan Turner

Yeah....the cheapest 8cf new one I found was $1600. 

I've got a 44" masonry opening to go through to bring out knocked up slab and then when we're done...dump a mixer load into it and take it back though. But not for $1600.<G Rentals may be on the horizon.


----------



## tgeb

A motorized Georgia buggy rents for pretty cheap here, and will fit through the door, hydraulic dump and ride behind.


----------



## Dan Turner

Yeah, they've got the Push buggy too...but for the monthly fee, I should be able to buy a used one for the stock pile.

If I've got to tag someone for a rental expense...they want to see the things run at full rpm from sun-up to sun-down. A good used one would do the trick for me....but it doesn't look like a large inventory of used buggies at a good price within a couple hundred miles.
Thanks!


----------



## tgeb

Ha, ha. I doubt there is a good used motorized buggy for a decent price anywhere on the east coast.


----------



## Dan Turner

even the rentals with 2 years on them are still about $10k. I've got a couple of weeks to locate something I'll be stopping in to visit some big GC companies that may have something to unload. I don't see a bunch of the ol' push buggies on any jobs....everybody is happy with the ride along or walk along concrete buggies on propane with the articulating buggy tray.

Thanks!


----------

